# Dog theft



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ESMA is reporting that dogs are being stolen....



Alert to all zamalek residents please be aware there is a group of people stealing dogs from their owners hands, this happened 5 times in zamalek till now, they go around and monitor people walking their dogs, they use different cars and are around 3 or more . This just happened to an owner with a golden retriever.



I would guess they are after pedigree dogs.. so be careful when out walking with your pet.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

There is something I want to say in relation to this post - but ill shut it, ill get slaps. I am in a bad mood, after reading another thread here.... I just feel sorry for the dogs.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

My husband's son had two dogs stolen in New Cairo.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> ESMA is reporting that dogs are being stolen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has been a big problem in Egypt for quite a long time.....i was warned about it when i got my dog and that was seven years ago....but she didn't get stolen was poisoned instead.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

That's really sad Hurghadapat, sorry for your loss.  For Hyper Janice's family too.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> This has been a big problem in Egypt for quite a long time.....i was warned about it when i got my dog and that was seven years ago....but she didn't get stolen was poisoned instead.


OMG what is God's name would make anyone even think about doing that? 

So sorry


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

This post amazed me. We have plenty of street dogs in Maadi, if anybody is interested, and yes, I see now and again there numbers (cats as well) go rapidly down (suspect a poison campain had just happened), and then, just as rapidly they "grow" in population again, because there are no programs in place to spay the females or neuter the males, so with the average dog having 6 puppies and the average cat the same, and in heat again a couple moths later, that is to be expected. The animal populations in my countery is controlled, because the SPCA has powers and if you go to get a puppy, kitten it comes with all its injections etc and already spayed. Only breeders are allowed to have ones who are not spayed. Poisoning them is seriously wrong, but it does not even work, so why do it that way?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

The point is, there are organized gangs and smugglers who kidnap pedigree pets and send them on to dealers, who export them to other countries ect...


----------

